# Think Twice



## scottj

What is the translation for this phrase in romanian? Also what might a romanian say instead of "think twice," what would be their terminology? Is their a romanian proverb or something that illustrates not making rash decisions? if so how would you say it.


----------



## farscape

1/ think twice -> gândeşte-te bine! (not a direct translation but the only way I can think off which makes sense in Romanian)
2/ gândeşte-te bine
3/ Măsoară de şapte ori şi taie o dată (Measure seven times and cut  once; there may be other proverbs the foreros could bring up)

Best,


----------



## viuchi

It depends on the context, but I would say: "Mai gândeşte-te."


----------



## farscape

viuchi said:


> It depends on the context, but I would say: "Mai gândeşte-te."



This would be _think about it_.


Best,


----------



## viuchi

In a context such as _Want to XXX? Think twice!_, the proper equivalent would be _Vrei XXX? Mai gândeşte-te!_
_Think twice before..._ could be _Gândeşte-te bine înainte de..._
As for _think about it_, to me it's - again depending on the context - _Gândeşte-te (la chestia asta),_ even _Reflectează... ... ..._


----------



## farscape

The context matters, indeed. I can think of examples that work either way, depending on which language you're translating first from 

TTFN,


----------

